# Off hunting on Saturday... Yippee!!!



## Juni141 (26 March 2015)

This is nothing more than a 'I am very happy as I am off hunting on Saturday' post!!!

I love my hunting and for various reasons (location, lack of transport, the need to sell a kidney every season to afford to hunt around here etc) I have had a couple of seasons off. Well not any more! Off home to Devon where the grass is greener (I swear this is true!), the countryside is beautiful and the hunting is spectacular!! 

I cannot bl**dy wait!! Here's hoping the ginger ninja behaves herself


----------



## Countryman (26 March 2015)

Hope you have a good time, it sounds great. Are you hunting with a moorland pack?


----------



## PorkChop (26 March 2015)

Whoop Whoop  Have a fab day!


----------



## chancing (26 March 2015)

so jealous this was going to be my first full season, lost my boy a month in and then smashed arm and wrist  who are you heading out with? have a good day hunting report maybe just to fufill me for 19 weeks till it starts again its our last day sat so heading on foot


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (26 March 2015)

Have lots fun!  And try to get someone to take some pics! 

Our season was cut short as the field master had a fall a few weeks ago and broke a few ribs out hunting, when his normally 'bomb proof' horse spooked, and sadly he's in hospital.


----------



## Juni141 (27 March 2015)

Countryman said:



			Hope you have a good time, it sounds great. Are you hunting with a moorland pack?
		
Click to expand...

Thank you Countryman, yes out with Mid Devon which is my home pack. I am moving back home (the official line is to be closer to family...we all know its for the hunting!!). 



LJR said:



			Whoop Whoop  Have a fab day!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you LJR!! 



chancing said:



			so jealous this was going to be my first full season, lost my boy a month in and then smashed arm and wrist  who are you heading out with? have a good day hunting report maybe just to fufill me for 19 weeks till it starts again its our last day sat so heading on foot
		
Click to expand...

Gosh poor you Chancing, you've had a shocking time. Sorry to hear about your boy. Have you/are you ready to start looking for another? I head out on foot with one the Exmoor packs quite regularly and it is great fun, lots of great people but not quite the same as being on a horse. I really hope you are feeling better soon, good to see you are counting down the weeks already!! Where are you based?



EquiEquestrian556 said:



			Have lots fun!  And try to get someone to take some pics! 

Our season was cut short as the field master had a fall a few weeks ago and broke a few ribs out hunting, when his normally 'bomb proof' horse spooked, and sadly he's in hospital.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you EE. That is rotten luck, poor you...and your field master!! Will definitely try and get some pics through the sideways rain (it is Dartmoor!)


I have had a shocking start to the year one way or another and I thought rather than go on holiday I would have two weeks of hunting at the end of the season instead so I will keep you in reports before I go back to reality with a bandy legged bump!! 

Thanks all


----------



## Tiddlypom (27 March 2015)

Am very jealous! I'm a Devonian in exile, and have many happy memories of hunting on Dartmoor in the 70s. Had just one day out with the Mid Devon, (think it was from that pub in the middle of nowhere, with the fire that isn't allowed to ever go out) and it was great.

Have a lovely time.


----------



## Juni141 (30 March 2015)

Tiddlypom said:



			Am very jealous! I'm a Devonian in exile, and have many happy memories of hunting on Dartmoor in the 70s. Had just one day out with the Mid Devon, (think it was from that pub in the middle of nowhere, with the fire that isn't allowed to ever go out) and it was great.

Have a lovely time.
		
Click to expand...

The Warren House Inn? That is where they ended up on Saturday Tiddlypom! You must come back for another day! 

Hi all,

Well Dartmoor welcomed me back in typical fashion with torrential sideways rain and blowing a hooley...and I loved every minute of it!! The ginger was foot perfect, stood at the meet like a pro, enjoying all the attention from her fans. Took her to have a look at the hounds and wasn't interested in the slightest. We moved off then stood about for 20 mins or so where she stood happily again. Then had a good thrash across the moor, she took hold but wasn't pulling and pulled up very nicely. We then headed right out onto the moor, the visibility was horrendous, I didn't see a hound after we left the meet! We went for about an hour, by this point she was beginning to get tired and we had covered some ground so I headed back to the box with a couple of others. 

Hounds carried on to the Warren House Inn so I am glad I headed back when I did, its hell of a hack home from there! Antis were there and right out in the middle of the moor when I headed back, completely nutty- God knows what they thought they were going to do?! 

Out again tomorrow, fingers crossed I may actually get to see some hunting this time!!


----------



## Tiddlypom (30 March 2015)

^^^ Yes, the meet was at the Warren House Inn! That is proper wild and woolly moorland, but very lovely. I usually went on the softer, southern part of the moor. Glad you had a great day (albeit a trifle soggy).

I went out with the Mid Devon as I was selling my horse, and the buyers wanted to see us in action on their home patch. (He must have acquitted himself well as they went on to buy him ).

I never came across any antis in my day, though I believe others did.


----------



## chancing (30 March 2015)

Gosh poor you Chancing, you've had a shocking time. Sorry to hear about your boy. Have you/are you ready to start looking for another? I head out on foot with one the Exmoor packs quite regularly and it is great fun, lots of great people but not quite the same as being on a horse. I really hope you are feeling better soon, good to see you are counting down the weeks already!! Where are you based?

Juni141 not had the best of times! Just found my new boy and broke my arm in the first week! doh! took a while after losing him to look for another. Based on the quantocks in somerset, Ive followed a couple of exmoor packs on foot - cover exmoor as part of my patch for work. Cant wait 18 1/2 weeks to go now!!


----------



## ahorseandadog (2 April 2015)

Lucky you! There is nothing that cheers you up as much as a good hunt. Currently, with my mare's foal not weaned, I'm borrowing a friend's horse (16.1hh cob gelding) for hunts and not doing as many hunts as I would like. As soon as she's ready, I'll be back hunting. 

Listen to me go on....


----------

